# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Seduccion y Magia

## Leo Alexandersson

Un Gran saludo a todo el mundo.
Quiero comentaros que ojeando el foro me he encontrado con cosas curiosisimas como la "PNL" o las "Lencturas en Frio".
Todo ello cosas que aprendí, asi como empecé en la magia, del mundo de la seducción.
Quiero empezar a hablaros de todo esto, mencionando a la figura estrella de la magia para mi: Eric Von Markovik (Mystery).
Empecé hace diez años a estudiar la seducción como una ciencia, y mas adelante, cuando conocí a los mejores artistas del ligue, estudié sobré el que supuestamente era el mejor seductor del mundo, el antes nombrado Mystery.
Aprendí a utilizar Lecturas en frio, y a usar la PNL, pero tambien me interesé por este mundo llamado magia al llegué con una baraja de los chinos y haciendo trucos para ligar en bares.
Me gustaría saber si hay algo sobre el mago que os menciono ya que no se mucho de el en el mundo de la magia.
Un calido abrazo.

----------


## renard

Bueno yo creo que Markovik no es ninguna estrella de la magia esto no significa que no sea buen mago seguro que lo es, y tampoco un maestro de la seduccion por muchos libros que escriba,lo que si creo es que es un tio muy listo y como buen mago que es ha vendido humo y muchos se lo han tragado.Pero es mi opinion que nadie se enfade.

----------


## Iban

El tema de mezclar la magia con la seducción se ha intentado comentar en el foro, la mayoría de las veces, con bastante poco éxito y peor acogida. Aquí creemos en la magia com un fin, no como un medio.

Ésta es la primera vez que oigo hablar de von Markovik, así que he ido a buscarlo a Google, y he encontrado esto:

Mystery.jpg

Dicho lo cual, creo que queda clara mi opinión...

----------


## mnlmato

¿para cuándo los botones de "Me Gusta"? Pues uno para Iban... xD

----------


## Teresa

Yo pongo un "me gusta" para Iban y otro para Manuel.

Leo, yo tampoco conocía a Markovik, pero su libro "_How to Get Beautiful Women Into Bed_", que he encontrado en wikipedia, me parece de mal gusto simplemente por el título. La mujer, ante todo, desea ser considerada un ser humano valioso y no un objeto de caza.

----------


## Weribongui

Bueno, podeis pensar lo que querais. Yo hice mis pinitos en el mundo de la seducción en determinado momento de mi vida ( y no tengo ningun reparo en decirlo porque me ha servido mucho) y os digo.. que aunque muchos prefieran negarlo.. los libros y enseñanzas tanto de este personaje Mystery como otros tantos que se dedican a ello.. funcionan.

Ahora.. es cierto que dentro de la comunidad del ligue.. utilizan mucho el medio de la magia, cosa que por supuesto como amante de este arte no defiendo.

----------


## renard

Bueno yo he hablado sin conocer el tema nunca tuve que estudiar el arte de la seduccion porque tengo un don para ello jaja,no ahora en serio si Weribongui dice que su libro es bueno y sirve pues retiro lo que he dicho.
Un abrazo Teresa eres la mas guapa del mundo muak.


posdata.Weribongui lo he hecho bien o he cometido un fallo garafal?jeje

----------


## Weribongui

Jajaja bueno cada uno tiene su opinion al respecto, pero tambien es cierto que mucha gente opina a la ligera. Yo tengo mi punto de vista, pero tambien entiendo que haya gente que no este de acuerdo, pero tambien si han leido aunque sea un poco del tema.

Posdata: es normal que los que teneis un don esteis fuera de las esferas de los desdichados en el ligue como yo  jajaja.

----------


## Iban

> Yo pongo un "me gusta" para Iban y otro para Manuel.


Teresa, aclárate, o te gusta Manuel, o te gusto yo. Porque con tanta indecisión, vas a conseguir que nos matemos el uno al otro en algún tipo de duelo dieciochesco.

(Pongamos una nota de humor en este hilo antes de que empiecen a volar los mamporros de izquierda a derecha y de derecha a izquierda).

----------


## Teresa

> Teresa, aclárate, o te gusta Manuel, o te gusto yo. Porque con tanta indecisión, vas a conseguir que nos matemos el uno al otro en algún tipo de duelo dieciochesco.
> 
> (Pongamos una nota de humor en este hilo antes de que empiecen a volar los mamporros de izquierda a derecha y de derecha a izquierda).


Iban, eres tú quien debe elegir entre Manuel y yo, ya que a los dos nos gustas, y aunque él lo dijo primero, yo estoy dispuesta a luchar.

 :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## mnlmato

Tranquilos chicos, aquí hay para todos xD

----------


## Mag Marches

Yo me he estudiado un libro que se llama "Dobla tus citas", de David Deangleo. En un momento del libro habla un poco de la magia, yo lo encontre muy interesante.

----------


## sann

Yo e leido SexCode, de Mario Luna, el libro esta genial, no lo e acabado todo pero hasta el momento nada de magia, psicologia, seduccion autoestima y mucha cara, pero no e leido magia. 
Y tengo que decir que esta interesante el libro :P

----------


## Iban

> Iban, eres tú quien debe elegir entre Manuel y yo, ya que a los dos nos gustas, y aunque él lo dijo primero, yo estoy dispuesta a luchar.


Lo he meditado, mi corazón pertenece a Ravenous.

----------


## mnlmato

¿Ravenous? Bufff... Iban, estás acabado xD

----------


## tofu

¿Figura estrella de la magia?
¿Estudiar seducción como una ciencia?
¿Artistas del ligue?

¿Soy yo el único que flipa en colorines con esto?, no quiero ofender a nadie con mis palabras de verdad, pero es que no podría estar más en desacuerdo.

----------


## Iban

¡Tofu, abre tu mente, hombre! Aquí nos gustamos todos. Este hilo es genial para ligar. Es... escribir algo, y ya está, te ponemos un "me gusta"  y a triunfar.

----------


## arahan70

Yo necesito un "me gusta" urgente. Mi autoestima es bajísima, mi seguridad, nula y mi actitud hacia la vida...un desastre.

¡Compadéscanse de míiiiiiii!

----------


## Weribongui

Lo siento iban pero gracias a mis habilidades de seducción aprendidas.. el corazón de ravenous me pertenece para siempre ( aunque quizas el aun no lo sabe )

----------


## Prendes

Pues yo tengo un par de trucazos de magia para ligar... jajajja

----------


## Leo Alexandersson

Teresa, quiero aclararte que en el mundo de la seducción, en todo momento se trata a la mujer con respeto. De hecho debes considerar que quien se tome la molestia de trabajar en dicho mundo es ni mas ni menos por que le interesan las mujeres. Cierto es que muchos "Maestros" recurren a un comportamiento ordinario, pero aun que no lo reconozcais, en determinado momento os gusta que os traten así.
En cuanto a Mystery, siempre vi su historia como un tanto fantastica. La idea de que empezara seduciendo a prostitutas para que le hicieran favores gratis, me resulta un poco extraña.
Por lo demas me encantaría verle haciendo su truco estrella de cruzar levitando las cataratas del niagara.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Teresa, quiero aclararte que en el mundo de la seducción, en todo momento se trata a la mujer con respeto. De hecho debes considerar que quien se tome la molestia de trabajar en dicho mundo es ni mas ni menos por que le interesan las mujeres. Cierto es que muchos "Maestros" recurren a un comportamiento ordinario, pero aun que no lo reconozcais, en determinado momento os gusta que os traten así.
> En cuanto a Mystery, siempre vi su historia como un tanto fantastica. La idea de que empezara seduciendo a prostitutas para que le hicieran favores gratis, me resulta un poco extraña.
> Por lo demas me encantaría verle haciendo su truco estrella de cruzar levitando las cataratas del niagara.


El problema de estas conductas es que llevan a una separación de género,  haciendo de la comunicación una basura superficial... así nos va como  sociedad...

Dicho esto me dispongo a revelar mi secreto mejor guardado:

El método Ricardo Solo (copiado por Woody Allen)




La última noche de Boris Grushenko - YouTube

----------


## Iban

"Me gusta" para arahan. :-)

----------


## Iban

Ricardo, ¿te has dado cuenta del fallo de tu método?

- "Sonia, lo que tú necesitas es alguien que te aleje de Boskovek. Alguien que te quiera, alguien que siempre te haya querido y se preocupe de ti".
- "¿Cómo está tu hermano Iban?".

JUAJUAJUAJUAJUAJUAJUA....

 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ningún método es infalible...

 :117: DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## arahan70

Gracias por el "me gusta", Iban. Me sacó de la "depre" un rato. Ahora, sobre el tema.
La seducción utilizada y vista como un arma y la persona o personas a quienes la dirigimos vistas como un blanco de tiro...definitivamente me provoca una reacción de repudio, en lo personal y sin intentar ofender a nadie,eh; pero en definitiva es una herramienta necesaria si no es que indispensable para el mago. No creo que pueda haber magia sin seducción, seducción de masas, del público que nos permita ir creando un ambiente propicio que vaya envolviendo, atrayendo la atención primero a nuestra persona, desde el momento en que nos presentamos, después hacia lo que  hacemos, ir creando una vorágine alrededor nuestro que baje en espiral hacia el punto final, donde realizamos la magia. Bueno, no sé si di a entender lo que busco, pero todo se resume en que el mago que no seduce a su público dificilmente podrá decir que hace magia ( me encuentro muy seguido en esa lista).
 La seducción en los amantes se ha desvirtuado porque se presta a engaño, a abuso, se busca sólo como un fin egoísta, pero en sí misma no posee nada negativo y es de hecho utilísima en la vida común y en el trato diario con quienes nos rodean. :Cool1: 
Ricardo, tu método de seducción me lo has plagiado, antes que Woody lo copiara de tí,jeje.

----------


## tofu

> Teresa, quiero aclararte que en el mundo de la seducción, en todo momento se trata a la mujer con respeto. De hecho debes considerar que quien se tome la molestia de trabajar en dicho mundo es ni mas ni menos por que le interesan las mujeres. Cierto es que muchos "Maestros" recurren a un comportamiento ordinario, pero aun que no lo reconozcais, en determinado momento os gusta que os traten así.


 :Beurk:  Que alguien me dé un "me gusta" de esos a mí también porque se me está empezando a hichar la vena del cuello. Vamos a terminar el año en paz y armonía.

----------


## Ravenous

Yo te doy un "me caes bien", ¿te vale?

Y para Iban un "Te tolero a duras penas".
Weri, guapo, ya sabes que yo soy más de Cristian, vas a tener que mejorar tu técnica. Cómprame flores. O un yate.

Hablando en serio, yo he leído "el secreto" del Místery ese, por recomendación de un conocido mago que no voy a nombrar para que su reputación no se vea dañada (Hola, Kiko!). Efectivamente, como me dijo cuando me lo recomendó, vienen unos cuantos detalles aprovechables para hacer magia en pubs. Ahora, el resto es una cosa tan surrealista, tan desfasado y tan todo, que me quedé bastante a cuadros. En ningún momento trata explicitamente a las mujeres con desprecio, pero la idea queda clarísima: presa, trofeo, conquista. A lo mejor soy raro, pero a mi todas esas ideas me parecen poco apropiadas para tratar con personas.
Podría tirarme horas hablando pestes de lo que he sacado del libro, pero tengo cosas mejores que hacer. Baste decir que puestos a joder con la mente y los sentimientos de los demás, prefiero la hipnosis, que al menos es más honesta, y menos sexista.

----------


## Iban

Vale, venga, hablemos todos en serio: la seducción como herramienta, no sólo no es mala, sino que es algo deseable (en lo que se refiere a algo que "deseamos" tener). el error está en su utilización. ¿Quién no se esfuerza por gustar a la chic@ que nos gusta? ¿Quién no se esfuerza por resultar agradable, por hacer reír, por que nos... quiera esa persona a la que queremos? Eso es seducir: es hacerse "deseable" por aquella persona a la que deseamos. Y eso es legítimo.

El problema está en el momento en el que la seducción deja de convertirse en un medio, para pasar a ser el objetivo. Si ya no se trata de enamorar a la persona que queremos junto a nosotros, sino simplemente de "completar con éxito" el proceso de seducción, para hacer una muesca en la cama, y volver a empezar con otra "vícitma", para ver cuánt@s conseguimos acumular, como trofeos, ahí es donde hemos pervertido el concepto.

----------


## arahan70

¿Y en la magia y el ilusionismo hay seducción? ¿ Por ese rumbo se plantea el hilo, o por el ligue?

----------


## Weribongui

Tienes toda la razón iban, lo has clavado. Leer y estudiar esta serie de libros da unas herramientas utiles de "teoria" sobre la seducción, para aplicar en la practica .

Ahora bien, para lo que lo uses.. es tu elección. Puede ser para cualquiera de las dos opciones que has comentado, que ademas he visto yo mismo de cerca a quien las ha utilizado para una cosa u otra.

Ahora bien, hay gente a la de que JOD**  por alguna razón admitir que esas cosas funcionan, diciendo que cada persona es diferente.. que si tal que si cual.. que eso es un engañabobos..  pero bueno eso es porque no lo han probado..

Sin embargo.. no es cierto que para ser mago.. o artista que trabaja de cara al publico , hay que seducir ( que no ligarse, o sí ¡¡ jajaa) a nuestra audiencia ?

----------


## Iban

> ¿Y en la magia y el ilusionismo hay seducción? ¿ Por ese rumbo se plantea el hilo, o por el ligue?





> Sin embargo.. no es cierto que para ser mago.. o artista que trabaja de cara al publico , hay que seducir ( que no ligarse, o sí ¡¡ jajaa) a nuestra audiencia ?


¿No estaremos confundiendo seducción con empatía, o con simpatía? El mago no ha de buscar que el espectador le desee, sino que ha de buscar caminos que le permitan contactar emocionalmente con su audiencia. No creo que nadie que salga de una función de Juan Tamaariz piense "jo, me acostaría con él ahora mismo". ;-)

----------


## Iban

> Por lo demas me encantaría verle haciendo su truco estrella de cruzar levitando las cataratas del niagara.


Y a mí, y a mí...

----------


## Weribongui

En esa frase final.. me refería a otro concepto distinto de seducir, como algo que resulta atrayente... no deseable sexualmente.

----------


## Iban

Copiado de la RAE:

*seducir**.*
(Dellat. _seducĕre_).

*1.* tr. Engañar con arte y maña; persuadir suavemente para algo malo.
*2.* tr. Atraer físicamente a alguien con el propósito de obtener de él una relación sexual.
*3.* tr. Embargar o cautivar el ánimo.

Con un poco de suerte, podrías estar refiriéndote a la tercera acepción de la palabra. Pero... para llegar a ella tienes que pasar de puntillas por las dos anteriores sin quemarte. :-)

----------


## Weribongui

No seas esclavo de las limitaciones que marca la RAE, que cada día es mas vergonzosa.

----------


## Mag Marches

> No creo que nadie que salga de una función de Juan Tamaariz piense "jo, me acostaría con él ahora mismo". ;-)


ijjijiij...

----------


## arahan70

Me refería a eso precisamente, el mago debe buscar cautivar (ya que tienes a la mano el diccionario, Iban, pon su significado para ver si nos entendemos,jeje).

----------


## Leo Alexandersson

No nos pongamos meticulosos, cuando a fin de cuentas sabemos a lo que nos referimos. El misterio en si es algo atractivo y que bien utilizado puede conseguir que te vean atractivo, asi como muchos otros mecanismos como la empatia, el humor, o la labia, que se pueden llegar a utilizar para caer bien, ligarte al publico o simplemente hacer amigos (Y estoy seguro que esto lo habreis vivido).
Ahora quiero defender mi posicion a cerca de que las personas ni somos trofeos ni nada por el estilo. Principalmente algo que todos los maestros de la seduccion tienen en comun es, que seducir tambien consiste en lograr que ella quiera seducirte, o como se dice en PNL mantener el marco. Cierto es que Mystery es muy basto a primera vista, pero solo quien conoce bien sus obras sabe que su intencion es hacer que solo quien esta preparado y realmente lo desea, llegue a donde el a llegado.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Hola!:

No esperaba encontrarme un hilo como este siendo tan respetado en un foro tan seriote, jeje.

Personalmente la idea de ligar con la magia (hacer magia con intención de ligar, se entiende) me parece algo despreciable xD Entiendo que es una herramienta y que cada cual tiene su opinión y sus cosas, ¡de hecho yéndome fuera de mí mismo incluso lo apoyaría, es una herramienta estupenda!
Creo que, como he dicho en algún otro hilo, cada cual está en la magia por un objetivo, ya sea por divertirse con la propia magia, alucinar, conseguir dinero, ligar... cada cual más o menos noble según qué visión.

Sí que he visto (y yo sí que no voy a decir nombres, como Don Rábanous xD) algún que otro mago que usa la magia para ligar. Y me resulta repulsivo porque la presentación se nota a la legua que está hecha para eso, un acercamiento excesivo *sin saber siquiera en qué compromiso social está la presa*. Lo que sí reconozco es que esta persona tiene un séquito importante, yo diría que... ¿media ciudad? De chochet*s. Más o menos dispuestos, con más o menos confianza, pero es impresionante comprobar el poder _hipnótico_ del método Mystery y más aún en conjunto con la magia.

Insisto, y esque no puedo evitarlo: me produce nauseas pero, mientras no toque nada "mío", lo respeto.

*Lo que sí digo* es que no paro de recordar, cada vez que veo/leo/oigo cosas así, a Ascanio y su frase: _"Prostituir la magia"_.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Chaoz

Solo voy a permitirme citar al maestro:

- Eso es prostituir la magia

D. Arturo de Ascanio y Navaz

----------


## renard

Bueno bueno,Alexander y Chaoz estais exajerando un poco chicos,la palabra repulsivo me parece un poco fuerte Alexander y prostituir la magia pues tambien me parece una palabra exajerada por mucho que lo haya dicho Ascanio,la magia ya esta prostituida y los que la han prostituido no son los 4 chiquillos que la utilizan para ligar,ha mi lo que si me parece es que no es una muy buena forma para ligar,si para conocer gente pero para ligar me parece que no sirve de mucho.Por ultimo decir que nos tomamos demasiado ha pecho alguna cosa olvidando que la magia esta echa para divertir y tambien divertirse,si alguien la utiliza para ligar pues no lo veo mal,si alguien la utiliza para ganar dinero pues me parece normal,y si alguien la utiliza para divertirse divertir ha los demas y por amor al arte como es mi caso pues lo veo genial.Alexander y Chaoz os quiero pero no estoy de acuerdo con vosotro.

----------


## Prendes

A ver hombre, hay que distinguir: no es lo mismo ser un pichabrava, y aprenderte un truco de magia para usarlo para ligar, que nosotros, que nos gusta la magia y es importante para nosotros.
Quiero decir, yo sí que he hecho magia a alguna chica para llamar su atención (eufemismo para ligar), pero no un truco de magia que aprendiese para eso, sino uno de los trucos que ensayo, practico, estudio, y presento como se merece.

Y la verdad, ni me siento mal, ni me arrepiento de ello. No es que la magia sea un medio en vez de un fin, ni la prostituyo, ni nada. Me gusta la magia, me gusta hacer magia, y si encima me ayuda a conocer gente, pues mira que bien, me doy con un canto en los dientes.

----------


## renard

Bueno he vuelto ha leer el comenterio de Alexander y ahora lo entiendo,en este caso Alexander tienes razon y se podria llamar magia xxx,pero yo nunca jamas he visto ha alguien presentar magia tal y omo lo cuentas lo que no significa que no te crea todo lo contrario,si lo dices es porque lo hace visto y por supuesto que en este caso es magia de mal gusto.

----------


## elmoronta

> Bueno bueno,Alexander y Chaoz estais exajerando un poco chicos,la palabra repulsivo me parece un poco fuerte Alexander y prostituir la magia pues tambien me parece una palabra exajerada por mucho que lo haya dicho Ascanio,la magia ya esta prostituida y los que la han prostituido no son los 4 chiquillos que la utilizan para ligar,ha mi lo que si me parece es que no es una muy buena forma para ligar,si para conocer gente pero para ligar me parece que no sirve de mucho.Por ultimo decir que nos tomamos demasiado ha pecho alguna cosa olvidando que la magia esta echa para divertir y tambien divertirse,si alguien la utiliza para ligar pues no lo veo mal,si alguien la utiliza para ganar dinero pues me parece normal,y si alguien la utiliza para divertirse divertir ha los demas y por amor al arte como es mi caso pues lo veo genial.Alexander y Chaoz os quiero pero no estoy de acuerdo con vosotro.


la magia ni es que sea buena o mala para ligar todo depende de quien la haga al igual que un juego. en manos de unos puede quedar como algo estupendo esquisito debido a la manipulación y presentación sin embargo en manos de otros un desastre. puede haber alguien que sepa dar una presentacion buenísima para ligar y otros que no, y también depende a quien vaya dirigida la magia si a un desconocido o no

----------


## Javi Drama

Leyendo este sorprendente hilo, sorprendente por seguir vivo y con cinco páginas, no puedo evitar pensar en estos dos videos...



Big Bang Theory - Howard Wolowitz funny magic trick - YouTube




Do you like magic - YouTube

----------


## S. Alexander

Chicos, la magia es una herramienta estupenda para ligar, incluso los profanos lo saben, mil veces me han dicho algunas personas: _mira, mira, uno más y las tienes a todas._ ¡Profanos!
Es misterio, es personalidad, es alguien que destaca.

Y no hablo, chicos, de un chaval que se aprende un truco para ligar, no, ¡yo estoy hablando de gente que *estudia* magia, que la empoya, que tiene su canuto medio leído, sus DVDs, se apunta a conferencias, *y usan sus conocimientos para tener a un par de chicas cada noche, tres mejor que dos*!

Renard, sabes que yo a ti te quiero más aún, pero no me sirve de excusa decir: _"No es prostituir la magia porque ya estaba prostituida"_. Es como excusar que algo no está mal porque ya estaba mal antes.

Desde un estudio y un aprecio como *arte*, yo no soporto ver a alguien *que se dice mago* usando la magia *con el único y exclusivo objetivo de ligar*. Ni afán por estudiar más, por aprender, por fardar, por obtener un Ascanio, un Frakson, por imitar a tal o cual mago. *No, con el único objetivo de que su falo finalice la madrugada satisfecho.*

*La dama de corazones no sería la única que se ruborizaría ante esto*

__________________________________________________  _______________________

Hago un inciso:

Una cosa es como admite René Lavand haber usado la magia para ligar, para una mujer, alguna vez, y otra cosa salir con una baraja cada fin de semana a cazar coñ*s.

Lo segundo es lo que me parece vomitivo, por muy mal que suene la palabra.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## arahan70

¡S. Alexander! Tranquilo, mi amigo... que hay menores en el foro y el titulo casi seguro atrae a unos cuantos...relaaaax my friend. Estoy contigo en cuanto a que no debemos pretextar que las cosas ya andaban mal, que sintamos rechazo hacia el uso desvirtuado de la magia, pero mejor dar razones que cerrazón. Hay que entender que los seductores que sólo ven a la mujer como un trofeo, una conquista, se van a valer de lo que sea ( no sólo de la magia). Su poco criterio o valorización del compromiso social lo hacen sentir un hueco, un vacío emocional, que llenan o tratan de llenar con cantidad en lugar de calidad ( aclaro, es sólo mi muy particular opinión y no trato de restar valor a nadie, ni de encasillar a nadie en una descripción, menos aún cuando no lo conozca). Hay conductas que pueden no gustarnos, pero se debe buscar un equilibrio entre eso y nuestras reacciones. Caray, que no puedo justificarlo, pero prefiero intentar que me entiendan porqué no me gusta y no hacerme la vida chiquita, ¿no?


Javi Drama, un ejemplo perfecto de lo patético y lo que nos gustaría. Uno con un único objetivo (cama) y otro como parte de buscar un acercamiento hacia la persona, no hacia la carne.

----------


## S. Alexander

Si estoy relajao, leñe, y cuando lo veo yo no digo nada, pero ya que habéis sacado el tema, opino x'DDD Sí, que escribo con palabras fuertes, pero para expresar mi desagrado, como ya he dicho antes, lo respeto y mientras no toque nada que no deba, por mí que prolifere  :Wink1:

----------

